# Pork sirloin roast!



## jamesedw1 (Dec 7, 2014)

So I'm still waiting for Christmas to get my thermometer for my meats, but I'm smoking a pork sirloin roast for pulled pork sandwiches. How long will that take? Any suggestions? Like I said I don't have my thermometer yet so I can't tell by temp thanks guys!


----------



## b-one (Dec 7, 2014)

My only advise would be to not overcook it there's not usally a lot of fat in them.


----------



## jamesedw1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yea I wish I wouldn't have bought it. I was thinking it was something different, but Il male it work


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2014)

At 350 an average sized pork loin will take right around 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours to get to an IT of 145. I'd run out to the market and by a cheap dial meat probe. You can't leave them in while cooking (actually some you can). For $5-$8 better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 7, 2014)

But I don't think it will get to pulling without being way to dry.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2014)

Oops yep missed that, your sirloin roast isn't really for pulling. It's for slicing. 

For pulling you need to get a pork shoulder (Boston butt) or a picnic. Those are for pulling and need to cook till the IT hits 190-205. Only way I'd do one of those without a therm would be in the smoker for about 4 hours to get the smoke then into a crock pot until it pulls apart.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 8, 2014)

Braising , after a nice Smoke sauna , will be your best option here... place in a pan / some beef broth and cook at 300*F in the oven and go to 190*F and it should pull well...


----------



## jamesedw1 (Dec 8, 2014)

It took me 4 hours to cook it. And it wasn't tender enough for pulled pork. I pulled it out at 150 and it was juicy. Wish I could have kept it in another hour. It was really good!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

How about next time treat it like a pork loin which is what it is. Filet it out and fill the middle with whatever you like and wrap in bacon? If you want pulled pork get a picknick or boston butt. I like loin out of the smoker at 135 and wrap/rest until it carries over to 140 or so.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

And I just hate all these flowery names they come up with at the meat counter. Pork sirloin roast? My local store calls everything pork tenderloin. Ok that is my rant. sorry


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

pork chops are pork tenderloin steaks at the store here. geez. ok rant is really over now.


----------

